# Change PSU or keep current?



## CDdude55 (Jul 7, 2009)

Think my OCZ Stealthxsteam 600w PSU will be able to handle a EVGA GTX 260 SC card and the rest of my system?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341010

Some of the specs are:

+12volt Rails: 4, each with a maximum of 18 Amperes.(i believe one rail is better tho, not sure tho)

Efficiency:  80% @ 115V (Typical load)
                83% @ 230V (Typical load)

Input Current:  10 - 5A

Output: +3.3V@36A,+5V@30A,+12V1@18A,+12V2@18A,+12V3@18A,
                +12V4@18A,-12V@0.5A,+5VSB@3.0A

Connectors: 
1 x Main connector (20+4Pin)
1 x 12V(4/8Pin)
6 x peripheral
3 x SATA
2 x Floppy
2 x PCI-E

Thinking about getting a Corsair 750wTX PSU, but if my current PSU is enough then i don't mind saving the cash.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 7, 2009)

You should be fine. But if you ever want to go Sli you will definitely need a new psu. 750tx would be a good choice.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone else have some input?, just for the hell of it.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 7, 2009)

Do you plan on overclocking that CPU now that you got a nice video card on the way?


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 7, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Do you plan on overclocking that CPU now that you got a nice video card on the way?



Nah, i don't OC, never felt the need i guess. And even if i wanted my 680i board is crippled in that department(can't OC Quads well).


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 7, 2009)

Well shoot wanna trade me CPUs then!


----------



## DRDNA (Jul 7, 2009)

you should be fine with your current PSU. Even though I hate OCZ PSU's as I had a horrible time with the 1000 watt series.


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 7, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Well shoot wanna trade me CPUs then!



lol, i like my QX6700 just fine.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm sure you would like it even more at 3.0+ghz. At it currents speed its gonna be a bottleneck for your gtx260.


----------



## Asylum (Jul 7, 2009)

Your PSU will do fine but you should really look into overclocking that CPU a bit.
Very simple to increase it a small amout without a voltage change>


----------



## subhendu (Jul 12, 2009)

just keep your cpu @3.00ghz....and your psu will do fine ..
3ghz+gtx 260 will rock...


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 12, 2009)

FYI your psu is actualy putting out 700W so dont worrie abouth that


----------



## Rage_3k_Moiz (Jul 12, 2009)

It would work, but I would change the PSU TBH, especially if it's more than a year old.

The StealthXStreams are all (with the exception of the 400W model) based on the FSP Epsilon series, which have horribly out-of-spec ripple that will easily damage or kill components over time. This ripple only appears when the +12V rail is loaded to near or above 80% of its rated output power capacity. The fact that this capacity drops with age and depending on the usage, I would not take the risk of ruining a PC like yours. The GTX 260 can easily draw upto 16A from the +12V rail, and looking at your system, I would recommend a new PSU, especially if you're going to get that HD 4890.

FYI, you don't need the 750TX. The 650TX or PC Power & Cooling Silencer 610 will do just fine.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 12, 2009)

I do gotta say, my Corsair HX520 ran my rig just fine, see sys specs. I ended up snagging the PC P&C 750 on a great deal (1x60A 12v rail FTW!!!). While the Corsair has 3x12v rails around 18A for a total of 41A iirc. Both were solid, the 520 ran my rig just fine under the heaviest OC's I could do under air on all fronts w/o issue. Personally I almost feel I should've just gotten another HX520 for her rig and kept mine in my rig. I love the PC P&C Silencer 750, great PSU, but I didn't need it by any means, and my build has an OC'd quad, 4gb of ram, 3 hdd's, 1 dvd, 4 case fans, aftermarket cooling on GTX260 that is OC'd to 670/1458 1180, etc...that 520 never even hitched or got beyond warm to the touch. I did find a used HX520 for 70 shipped not too long ago, so that might be something to consider if you want to go modular, that is a very, very good option that drove my system quite well for a long time...then a good deal got the best of me, and while I do like the PC P&C, amazing PSU, I miss the HX520 still...and didn't gain anything from the upgrade.

I think your current PSU will treat you just fine tbh, but if you do decide to replace I'd have you look at PC P&C, mine has way too many cables and connections for my needs, but with my HAF it was easy to hide what I didn't use...the quality of the build is great and the stability of voltages is top notch. I do agree with Rage, a 650TX, or PC P&C Silencer 610 would do quite well too.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 12, 2009)

The above post (rage3k - Kursah beat me to posting!) is spending money for no reason. :shadedshu


The 600w OCZ PSU's I own (I have two) are both fine and will power a quad, plenty of drives and a single, highly clocked 4870 without issue.

As stated though, if you want to run SLI at any point its obvious you will need a new PSU....dont worry about it until then.


----------



## Rage_3k_Moiz (Jul 12, 2009)

I am an electrical engineer by profession and have taken apart and tested more than 50 PSUs (including that one). I'd like to know that I know more about PSUs than the average consumer.

You are entitled to your own opinion, of course.


----------



## boomstik360 (Jul 12, 2009)

Rage_3k_Moiz knows what he is talking about. I would listen to him. Thanks for the input man


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 12, 2009)

My 520 handles my sys specs, and used to handle all this + a H20 loop. You will be fine.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2009)

Rage_3k_Moiz said:


> I am an electrical engineer by profession and have taken apart and tested more than 50 PSUs (including that one). I'd like to know that I know more about PSUs than the average consumer.
> 
> You are entitled to your own opinion, of course.



thing is the PSU has multiple rails and one GTX260 wont max it out or anywhere close to it.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341016

that *500w* OCZ is powering 

phenom X4 910@3.7ghz 1.5v
Sapphire 4850X2 2GB @700/1100
32GB SSD+320GB 7200RPM 2.5"
4 high flow 120mm fans
DVD-RW

not so much as a hickup from the system and i know for a fact that pulls way more than his rig ever will and i have used a meter to manually check the rails under load the most dip i have seen is when running 2 instances of furmark and 4 instances of prime95 and it drooped to ~11.95v on the 12v rail from ~12.125v


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 12, 2009)

Rage_3k_Moiz said:


> I am an electrical engineer by profession and have taken apart and tested more than 50 PSUs (including that one). I'd like to know that I know more about PSUs than the average consumer.
> 
> You are entitled to your own opinion, of course.



*See below.*



cdawall said:


> thing is the PSU has multiple rails and one GTX260 wont max it out or anywhere close to it.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341016
> 
> ...



Exactly my point..thanks to cdawall for explaining.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 12, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> *See below.*
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point..thanks to cdawall for explaining.



figured a it was a very good example at peak the system should consume about 400w which happens to sit right at the 80% eff mark i was looking for with the build


----------



## Rage_3k_Moiz (Jul 13, 2009)

Note that the ModXStream is a Sirtec-built unit, and is completely different from the SXS PSU when it comes to build quality and output quality. Also, note that *I never said it would be inadequate*. My point was about the *extremely high +12V ripple*, which can have disastrous results.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2009)

Rage_3k_Moiz said:


> Note that the ModXStream is a Sirtec-built unit, and is completely different from the SXS PSU when it comes to build quality and output quality. Also, note that *I never said it would be inadequate*. My point was about the *extremely high +12V ripple*, which can have disastrous results.



no the modxstream pro's are made by OCZ themselves 


http://database.ul.com/cgi-bin/XYV/...n=versionless&parent_id=1073787374&sequence=1

and with his rig and a GTX260 he wont pull anywhere near enough juice to load that PSU


as for his FSP built unit

read this page they went as far as pushing 600w thru it and ripple was well within ATX specs

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/451/7


and here is a quote from there conclusion



			
				hardware secrets said:
			
		

> We loved this power supply. Why? Because it has exactly the same design of two other good high-end power supplies, OCZ GameXstream 700 W and Zalman ZM600-HP, but costs a lot less – only USD 85, on average, in the USA. For the average user this is a terrific buy. This unit not only costs less than competing 600 W products, but you will be also bringing home a 720 W power supply!
> 
> In fact OCZ could easily have labeled this product as a 700 W power supply and keep claiming 80% efficiency (during our overload tests we pulled 711 W from it and it kept 80% efficiency).


----------



## Rage_3k_Moiz (Jul 13, 2009)

That particular ModXStream is built by Sirtec and is thus not listed on that page.

And OCZ does not make their own PSUs AFAIK. They have CWT, FSP, Topower, Sirtec and Impervio as OEMs.

I have talked to an OCZ rep who has confirmed that they have apparently fixed the high ripple problem in conjunction with FSP, and these new units are now available. So the one tested by HWSecrets may be one of those.

But I still wouldn't take a risk with a suspect platform like the FSP Epsilon. But it's your money, and your components in the end, so I'd leave it upto you, CDdude55.


----------



## cdawall (Jul 13, 2009)

Rage_3k_Moiz said:


> That particular ModXStream is built by Sirtec and is thus not listed on that page.
> 
> And OCZ does not make their own PSUs AFAIK. They have CWT, FSP, Topower, Sirtec and Impervio as OEMs.
> 
> ...



oh you mean this one didn't realize when you type in the UL code on the UL site they were not actually saying who made products my bad. current reviews on the modxstream pro's do not know who makes the units but it is not sirtec or FSP








his rig wont even come close to hitting 400w load which is well under what a 600w PSU can output


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 13, 2009)

So what should i do?

I could always get a Corsair 650W, but i don't want to be spending money on something i don't need.


----------



## AltecV1 (Jul 13, 2009)

why do you have to get something else? your psu is abselutly fine


----------



## erocker (Jul 13, 2009)

CDdude55 said:


> I could always get a Corsair 650W, but i don't want to be spending money on something i don't need.



Correct, you don't need it. Your current PSU is fine.


----------



## timta2 (Jul 13, 2009)

I just got a 260 and it was running fine on my old Antec TruePower II 430w (two 17amp 12v rails) with no problems. You will be fine.


----------



## Meecrob (Jul 13, 2009)

most OCZ psu's are made by FSP last i checked, my 400watt silent FSP PSU powered 8800gt, 4400+@3.2, 4gb ram at 2.1v, 4 hdd's, 2 burners, stack of fans(lighted and not), as well as various usb powered devices without a problem, I really don't see you needing a new psu to power that system, I only changed psu's because I got a really kickass deal on a 650watt psu(topower) and figured since I had it what the hell I may as well use it


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------

